

Porting a java hashing method to clojure - eggsby
http://samesake.com/log/2012/08/10/Porting-java-to-clojure/

======
eggsby
I believe the clojure equivalent in the example provides increased readability
by distilling the method into its discrete parts, as well as demonstrating how
java's static type constraints (and any incidental complexity therein) were
made completely unnecessary after some simple collection generalization.

